# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Travelmate wanted to Europe or Sth America Nov/Dec 2008

## TravelMate

Hi, I' m new to here, just decided to go on a holiday in Nov/ Dec 2008 (possiblely in Jan 2009 too) to either *Sth Amercia*  or *Europe*, still deciding at thsi stage


I'd love to have someone (preferably female, but not necessary, around same age, I'm 27, so either mid 20s - early 30s) to travel with, to share the cost of transport, accomodation and also for safety reasons (specially for Sth America). If you are into photography that's even better.

Any questions or advice welcome, send me a email if you like (keeedooo@gmail.com)

----------

